# What's going on in DFW?



## Anon2163 (May 30, 2016)

Obviously I'm not complaining about the 4 hr $96 block I'm about to start in FB (Ft Worth was $101/4 hrs today) and shifts available all day and evening even tomorrow. It's been like this the past few weeks, did I miss a post about this phenomenon? Has anyone figured out exactly why? It's not any hotter than usual or last year or last month when shifts were scarce. Last year this time I was doing 8hrs 120+ pkgs no pay increase same almost 100 degrees. Lines don't seem much shorter it still takes an hour to get out of the warehouse. 

I have noticed a lot less white vans, I don't have a/c and it is hot so I could be delusional. Are we doing the majority of the pkgs and white vans are slowly getting the ax? Are we that much cheaper even at $96/36 pkgs?

Or did too many people jump ship to Dallas when that email went out last month?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm suspicious about the white vans at my home warehouse too, it looked like a smaller fleet when I was looking. Last weekend they threw out some 8am Saturday blocks, and every 1/2 hr after that, which I hadn't seen before. Just checked and there were scads of blocks available for this afternoon and tomorrow as well. No price bumps yet today, but I expect some this afternoon based on the lingering blocks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Too bad too far for me 
At least dda2 has increased too


----------

